# Goodbye Sweet Oliver



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Last evening Oliver, 3 years of age, was involved in an accident resulting in his untimely crossing of Rainbow Bridge. The tears are still flowing, my heart is feeling so empty right now and my stomach is in knots - we loved him so much and we'll continue to love him and his memories forever.

We were at the vet's office for his regular blood testing for his thyroid condition and when I was getting him out of the car when he broke & ran out onto the highway - my hands bear the burn of the leash. He was hit within seconds of bolting and killed instantly - he didn't suffer. I received much support from both clients of the clinic as well as the veterinary staff - Oliver was on the vet's table within a minute of being hit but it was already over. I just don't understand why he did what he did as we've done the same thing hundreds of times. As well, he was absolutely "stupid" around vehicles as my guys are not allowed to run (except when we're in the forest far away from any roads) and are either confined to our fenced in yard or on leashes. 

Oliver - the big klutz, the lover boy, the goof, Ron's best buddy (his first 4 legged kid), my granddaughter's "brudder", Nygel's brother, Esther's boyfriend, Connie's little boy and my best friend - we'll miss you, Buddy! We've prayed that your life across Rainbow Bridge will be the best with lots of stuffed toys, tennis balls, car rides, doggie friends to play with and we know that your buddy, Becky, will be there to greet you with lots of kisses.

We love you, Ollie!






















Losing you is more painful than you could ever imagine. Oliver, you owe me nothing - I owe you EVERYTHING!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry,


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh My God, Gwen! I am so very very sorry. I am heartbroken for you and tears are flowing imagining how you are feeling!
Words can't say how sad I am for you and your family. What a tragedy. Our vet is right off a highway also and that scares me to death. You are in my prayers and thoughts are of sweet beautiful Oliver.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is so sad. I'm truly sorry for your loss of Oliver.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

oh, my God I am so, so sorry for your tragic loss. Oliver looked like a true sweetie and it hurts all Golden lovers when this kind of thing happens. You have my deepest sympathy. I wish I could turn back the hands of time to prevent Oliver's death.

RIP sweet Oliver.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, Gwen, I am so sorry. Oliver was such a wonderful and handsome boy. We're sending lots of love and prayers your way. Let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my God Gwen, I am so very very sorry. I am heartbroken for you and really don't even have the words to express the sorrow and shock. Many hugs and prayers for you and your family. Godspeed sweet Oliver, you will be dearly missed.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. My heart aches right along with you. Sending you lots of prayers to guide you through this very difficult time. He sure was a handsome boy. R.I.P sweet Oliver.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

The thought that Oliver will be forever young is little consolation. That it was almost instantaneous doesn't make it any easier. As I wrote just the other day... so often this is how it happens... you get up in the morning with no reason to expect that the last day has passed and before the day is over your heart is breaking. So every time I read one of these farewell postings I make it a point to spend a little extra quality time with my dogs. 

Oliver was a very handsome boy. I can imagine how much he will be missed. We all grieve with you and your family.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Oliver


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oh my Gwen...I am so, so sorry for you loss. Much love coming your way!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am truly so very sorry, there are no words to ease the pain, but know that we all here hurt along with you, and are sending our support.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((((((((((((big hugs)))))))))))))

OMG, I'm sooooooooo sorry this happened  You're in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Sweet handsome Ollie


----------



## chaseisace (Nov 4, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and your family.

R I P Ollie.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Gwen! God speed sweet Oliver...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened! My heart breaks for you.

He probably saw a squirrel or bird, I worry about it all the time. RIP Ollie.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! That is horrible! I'm soooooo sorry! I can only imagine how scary that whole thing must have been.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

i am so very sorry to hear of your loss Gwen. Rest in Peace sweet Oliver.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, what a terrible thing to witness. I'm so very sorry. Run free and play hard, dear Oliver.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lillysmum (Oct 6, 2008)

oh im so sorry our hearts go out to you and your family big hugs from us allxxxxxxx


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened. 

The photo of Oliver with your grand daughter has always made me smile when reading your posts, he was such a handsome boy.

Play hard and sleep softly sweet Oliver.

Gordon


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Oliver.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Tears flowing here for the loss of your sweet boy. I am so very sorry.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Oliver. God speed Oliver. Remember Oliver as the angel on your shoulder.

Nancy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is truly heartbreaking, especially with a boy so young.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness. That is just awful. I am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible tragedy. 

R.I.P. Beautiful Oliver


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_Oh Gwen ... _
_It Hurts To Read About Sweet Ollie Taken Away So Soon And Makes Me Wonder About Destiny ..._
_Farewell Sweet Little Boy ... RIP_
_Hugs To You Gwen_
_And All Those Who Were Lucky To Be A Part Of Oliver's World During His Too Short Passage Here ... _


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh my god, what a shock, I am so, so sorry...I am in tears for your sweet Oliver, he was the most beautiful boy...you are in my thoughts Gwen, this must be such a terrible shock for you and your family. We are here for you if you need to chat xxx


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so, so very sorry. Please try to replace that last memory of the accident with all the wonderful memories you have of Oliver...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Gwen, my heart goes out to you and your family on your loss of Ollie. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

It is so sad when accidents happen...while we cannot make sense of it here I am sure that God has a plan and called Oliver home. Please know that we are thinking of you and your family and sending our love and prayers.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG Gwen. That's horrible!!  I am sooo sorry. I know Ollie was your baby boy. Sending tons and tons of hugs from Tucker and I.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Gwen my eyes are full of tears for you! Bless you for giving Oliver the wonderful life he had. You can see how full of happiness he was. May your healing be swift. He would want it that way. RIP Oliver!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh thats so tragic. I am really, really sorry this happened to such a beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my god... I am without words. Heartbroken for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry to read this tragic news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Oliver...godspeed good boy..................


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am so truly sorry for what just happened!.RIP gorgeous boy!.Hugs to yr Mom!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your great loss. What a tragedy for such a young pup.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Dear Gwen
I am so so sorry for your tragic loss...I have whispered a request to Fallon to find Oliver and welcome him to the bridge ...May they take comfort in each other and play hard like young goldens should do...Sending hugs to you at this difficult time...I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you - I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh dear Gwen....what a terrible loss..
My deepest sympathies.....


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gwen,
I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Oliver. Please do not feel any guilt for what happened. Know that Oliver loved you and is now watching over you as your guardian angel. 
That same thing happened to my husband with our Katie Scarlett and he felt so much guilt for years. I know that Oliver is running and playing with Katie and all the pups on the forum that have gone before him. 
RUN FREE SWEET OLIVER!!! You are loved and missed. 
((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, Gwen, how awful for you. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened to read this tragic story.

Run free play hard and sleep softly Oliver


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your family hugs across the miles... Rest in peace sweet Oliver.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry, what a horrible tragedy. (((HUGS))) to you from Augie and I.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry for your terrible news about Oliver! Our prayers and thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this tragedy. To lose a dog is hard enough but to lose one so young under such circumstances must be unbearable. Best wishes.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh nooo!! I don't know how I missed this earlier today. I'm so sorry I haven't said it earlier but you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG, Gwen, I am so so sorry to hear this. I know how much your heart aches. He was a beautiful beautiful boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...What happen is my worst fear when bringing my two to the Vet. I often wonder why so many Vets in our town live on major roads. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my. I'm so very sorry. I have no words.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read the tragic news of Oliver, what a beautiful boy.
Rest In Peace Oliver


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. I saw the title of this thread and my heart sank. I loved reading stories about Oliver and Nyg.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gwen, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. I just went through a similiar tragedy. Rest in Peace sweet Oliver.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry but I'm sure you have lots of good memories which are important.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry.... What a tragic loss for you and your family....


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG how sad! My condolences to you and your family. Oliver was a gorgeous boy. RIP sweet Oliver!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*So Sorry...*

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my God! How horribly sad. I feel like I actually know Oliver. His picture in your signature has long been my favorite. I am so, so sorry. Rest in peace Oliver. Hugs to you Gwen.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Gwen, I'm very sorry your tragic loss. Run hard at the Bridge, Oliver!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, words seem inadequate. You'll see him at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

That is so sad. I'm so sorry for your loss of Oliver. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Gwen, I'm in shock and crying for you as I read you had lost Oliver. 
God speed sweet Oliver.

****, there's been just tooooo many losses lately.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, that's just too sad. I can't imagine how you must feel. I'm so sorry!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my god! I am so sorry for you & your family. just so terrible.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences go out to you Gwen.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a tragic accident . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, what a horrible accident, so sorry Gwen. Don't know what to say but, God speed sweet Oliver.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh how sad, I am so sorry, sending hugs to you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - my heart breaks for you. Years ago I had a 10 month old dog run out my house in front of a truck. I understand the pain of losing him so unexpectedly.

My vet's parking is just feet from the busy parking lot too.

I have always loved that picture of him with your granddaughter.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Gwen......... I'm so sorry. you are in my thoughts and prayers. my heart is aching for you.

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm so sorry you lost oliver he looks so gorgeous what a horrible accident run free Oliver you sweet boy hugs to you through this difficult time.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know the feeling of helplessness when your sweet golden runs into the street and the sickening thud when they are hit by a car. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I just read the news about sweet Oliver. My heart sunk to the floor when reading what happened. That is gut wrenching. I am sooo sorry for your loss. God Speed my friend.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

im so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Oliver, how tragic and sad.It must be even harder to bear being so sudden. Thinking of you and your family.
RIP Sweet boy, Oliver


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

This is one of my worst fears, living in the city with all the vets so close to busy streets, I can't imagine how you must feel, I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't blame yourself, you did everything you could do. RIP Oliver, your mom and family miss you so much, watch over them. And run free over the bridge !

Deb & Takoda


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, I'm so sorry for your tragic loss of Oliver. He was beautiful and obviously very loved. I wish I could wish away your pain. My thoughts are with you and your family.

R.I.P. Sweet Oliver

~Jackie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gwen, I cannot believe Oliver is suddenly gone, and it make my heart ache thinking of the day you had, the grief and the shock. I wonder what when through his mind, to take off like that? They are just so innocent of all the dangers. Love, love,love to Nygel, and Oliver will be in my thoughts all day.I am sorry for your loss of a beautiful young dog.


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

As Christine said...in the blink of an eye, your whole world can change. I'm so sorry it was your 'world' in that instance. Sending a warm long hug and a wish for peace to you and your family.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I often worry about this happening with Ike. He has moments when he's a hand full too. I can't imagine the pain your family must be going through. Such an unexpected loss and tragedy. I am truly sorry.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Gwen
I just saw this and do not know what to say other than know you and yours are in our thoughts.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Gwen so sorry for your family's lost. RIP Oliver. and Gwen know that you were loved as much as you loved him


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Run free and play hard at the bridge Oliver. Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Oliver~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Gwen I am so very sorry... major (((HUGS))) to you, your family and Nygel. Rest easy Oliver!!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Gwen, I just saw this post. I am so shocked and my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I just read your posting tonight. This is so, so sad. I send you my deepest condolences.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry Gwen.... You and your family have been on my mind. Accidents are so unfortunate--it just goes to show that even in the best homes, tragedy still strikes sometimes.

I wish there were something I could say that would be so special for you, but my heart just says I'm sorry... I did go back and read some of your threads about Ollie. A quick search turned up so many happy times (and a couple of scary ones)...It was a comfort to see the smiling faces and to relive some of the good times Ollie had brought to you and to US.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh my heart is breaking for you. Godspeed Oliver!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Honestly the only thing I know to say is I'm so sorry. I have tears coming down my face just because I've been there. All our thoughts and prayers are for you and your family tonight.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said, "It's me."
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there.
It's possible for me to be so near you every day
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
You sat there very quietly, then smiled; I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
And say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.
~Author Unknown~


I Loved You Best
Author Unknown

I'm so very sorry you lost your precious Oliver, he's such a beautiful boy&my heart breaks for you.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gwen I am so very sorry for your loss of oliver!! 
My Thoughts and prayers go out to you Sweetie!


----------

